# Western Conference Semifinals: #2 Suns (1) vs #3 Spurs (2)



## Pimped Out

*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*





































*(PG) Steve Nash (SG) Raja Bell (SF) James Jones (PF) Shawn Marion (C) Amare Stoudemire*

*Sixth Man:*









*(G) Leandro Barbosa* 

*Head Coach:*








*Mike D'Antoni*

*San Antonio Spurs Projected Lineup: *





































*(PG) Tony Parker (SG) Michael Finley (SF) Bruce Bowen (PF) Tim Duncan (C) Francisco Elson*

*Sixth Man:*









*(SG) Manu Ginobili

Head Coach:








Greg Popovich 

*adapted from Dissonance19's game thread* 

​*Key Match-ups
Duncan vs Amare*- I do expect Amare to out score Duncan, but if Duncan can do a decent job containing him 1 on 1, it will be a good sign for the Spurs. Duncan needs to take advantage of the Suns frontline and score at a high clip and grab some offensive boards.
*Nash vs Parker*- Tony needs to do his best to keep Nash in front of him. It will be very hard though. This match-up will be more significant when bowen is out the game since the Suns wont be able to just shift Nash onto Bowen defensively to mask his deficiencies. When Nash is guarding Tony, he should have no problems at all getting to the rim. I would expect to see Marion on Tony a lot though
*Ginobili vs Barbosa*- The sixth man battle. Barbose provides a lightning quick offensive punch off the bench, but the I wouldnt expect a repeat of his performance against the Lakers. The Spurs have better defenders and can control the pace much better. Manu is a more complete player than Barbosa. Tony and Manu tend to have a field day against the Suns defense, but the Suns acquired Bell a couple years ago to specifically match up with Ginobili in the playoffs.


----------



## LineOFire

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals: #2 Suns (0) vs #3 Spurs (0)*

They're starting James Jones?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals: #2 Suns (0) vs #3 Spurs (0)*



LineOFire said:


> They're starting James Jones?



I doubt it. It'll probably be Diaw. Though it should be Kurt Thomas instead. Don't expect that to happen.


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals: #2 Suns (0) vs #3 Spurs (0)*

looks like they are starting james jones.


----------



## LineOFire

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals: #2 Suns (0) vs #3 Spurs (0)*

I didn't expect a Game 1 win but hell I'll take it. The Spurs need to stomp on the Suns throat and kill them in Game 2. I can't see the Suns winning the series if they go down 0-2 without home court. The Spurs need to limit their turnovers next game and improve their overall defense.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals: #2 Suns (0) vs #3 Spurs (0)*

And D'Antoni proved to me he is dumber than I thought. Actually started Jones.


Bah, I knew the Spurs would get game 1. Won't be surprised if this goes 5as I've said before.


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals: #2 Suns (0) vs #3 Spurs (0)*

Since this is the only SW team in the playoffs, I will be hanging out in you cribs PO. 

Give that bloody nose to Nash! You guys won game one! Yeah!


----------



## iceman44

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals: #2 Suns (0) vs #3 Spurs (0)*

I didn't expect a win in game one win either, but I'm not complaining. This is going to be a rough series, I look for this one to go 7 games.


----------



## spursgospurs

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals: #2 Suns (0) vs #3 Spurs (0)*

That was quite the game today. Kept me from studying alot more than expected. Go Spurs!!!


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals: #2 Suns (0) vs #3 Spurs (0)*

And a resilient one. Aside from a red bruise stretching across his forehead, Parker seemed no worse for the wear. Manu Ginobili, whose accentuated schnozz has been involved in more than a few collisions, wasn't surprised.

"When you go head against nose — unless it's me," Ginobili said, "you have a lot of chances to win."

http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/...A050707.01D.BKNspurs.suns.gamer1.366c065.html


----------



## hi im new

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals: #2 Suns (0) vs #3 Spurs (1)*

hmm, i havent posted in this forum for a while...that is all


----------



## TiMVP2

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals: #2 Suns (0) vs #3 Spurs (1)*

I have reasons to believe the Spurs won game one.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals: #2 Suns (0) vs #3 Spurs (1)*

well game 2 sucked.. but i know spurs will get it done. i say spurs in game 6


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals: #2 Suns (0) vs #3 Spurs (1)*

i think i can say with a high degree of certainty that this loss can be attributed to an elaborate conspiracy orchestrated by david stern to keep francisco elson out of the NBA finals.


----------



## hi im new

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals: #2 Suns (1) vs #3 Spurs (1)*

i agree, and dont forget about stern paying ginobili 100 million dollars not to play good


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals: #2 Suns (1) vs #3 Spurs (1)*

Well, this was a good win for us. D'Antoni finally followed our advice and put KT in the starting line up. If we can steal one in San Antonio then we have a good chance of stretching this to 7 games. Obviously, against the Spurs, we're the underdogs but I remain confident in our team.

Here's to a good long exciting series! :cheers:


----------



## Pain5155

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals: #2 Suns (1) vs #3 Spurs (1)*

spurs did what they had to do, take the split in phoenix then they will take care of homecorut and be up 3-1 heading back to phoenix.


----------



## koberules24

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals: #2 Suns (1) vs #3 Spurs (1)*

Does anybody notice that Steve Nash's face draws a striking similarity to that of a lizard?


----------



## TheRoc5

Tonight spurs win in a thriller.


----------



## TheRoc5

well compared to how we started, were in pretty good shape only being down 2.


----------



## TheRoc5

Well its half time and we could be up a little more but its
45
40
were up and its our pace but its far from over.


----------



## TheRoc5

3qrt
Spurs 80
Suns 72

were playing really well though manu needs to drive more to the basket...this is our game to loose.


----------



## TheRoc5

spurs only up by 5 now...clearly the suns are very much in it. Duncan needs to come in and run the offense through him...manu is shooting horribly(3-11) so mybe he can get off some how.


----------



## TheRoc5

that might be game...


----------



## TheRoc5

crap man thats horrible..thats game...series is tied 2-2 now with suns having momentum and going to Phnx this doesnt look good at all. Spurs you have no one to blame but your selves.


----------



## LineOFire

Stupid play by Horry. That was clearly intentional but I don't think it was that hard of a foul. He should have just grabbed Nash like Steve Kerr said. The last thing we need is more 'dirty' talk.


----------



## Wombatkilla1

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals: #2 Suns (1) vs #3 Spurs (1)*



koberules24 said:


> Does anybody notice that Steve Nash's face draws a striking similarity to that of a lizard?



as the guy in your avatar draws a striking resemblance to jonathan frisbee from "the rats of nihm" ill take your comparison with pride.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

yeah that game ended very badly...anyway, still spurs in 6. that horry foul was harsh but i don't think it was that hard. it was just that both are moving and horry is so much bigger than nash, but it was still uncalled for. horry will probably get suspended... on amare and diaw, it's gonna suck for the suns if they get suspended, but i mean rules are rules. i kinda don't want them to be suspended so the spurs will work that much harder to win game 5, and no excuses.


----------



## Aylwin

XxMia_9xX said:


> yeah that game ended very badly...anyway, still spurs in 6.


Of course Spurs in 6. Amare and Diaw and going to be suspended. Maybe Bell too. Heck, why not Nash as well while they're at it? Didn't Nash say in the press conference that he intended to throw punches?

I'm not going to blame Horry or Bowen or the Spurs. I'll just say that they're very good at what they do. Instead, I blame the people running the league. They make the rules and it's their duty to control how the game is played. It's also on their shoulders to make fair decisions.

I'm proud of our win. We toughened up and we showed a lot of heart. But I'm very disappointed by that Horry incident. And I'll be very disappointed if/when any of our guys get suspended.


----------



## Wombatkilla1

http://bumpshack.com/2007/05/15/tim-duncan-left-the-bench-last-night-as-well/

duncan leaves the bench


----------



## TheRoc5

Wombatkilla1 said:


> http://bumpshack.com/2007/05/15/tim-duncan-left-the-bench-last-night-as-well/
> 
> duncan leaves the bench


difference is that duncan and bowen got up off the bench when there wasnt an altercation...you only get suspended if you go on the floor when theres an altercation if that makes any since...


----------



## Dwyane Wade

This is ridiculous, the NBA is so BADD when it comes to hte rules, sooo many flaws, First of All, It is not justified o give Amare or Diaw a suspension b/c if they deserved a suspension shouldnt Ducan get suspended for running on the court in the previous games when Fransico Ellis and Jones went at it??? And second, Had the nba not decided to suspend Amare/Diaw, would they suspend Horry for two games, NO, b/c last year posey's hit on hinrich cost him 1 game, that might've been worst..This is not Justified at all....
__________________


----------



## Dwyane Wade

TheRoc5 said:


> difference is that duncan and bowen got up off the bench when there wasnt an altercation...you only get suspended if you go on the floor when theres an altercation if that makes any since...


Rules are rules, he left teh court didnt he?..The NBA is just a bizmal when it comes to rules..


----------



## Wombatkilla1

TheRoc5 said:


> difference is that duncan and bowen got up off the bench when there wasnt an altercation...you only get suspended if you go on the floor when theres an altercation if that makes any since...



oh so the only reason you get suspended is if two players are fighting and people get off the bench....uhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....i think not.

it is the SAME EXACT THING....SHAME ON THE NBA FOR WHAT THEY HAVE LET HAPPEN THIS SERIES.

BEST OF LUCK TO YOU SPURS :no:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

There has to be an altercation first, guys. That's the very first part of the actual rule.


----------



## Wombatkilla1

ezealen said:


> There has to be an altercation first, guys. That's the very first part of the actual rule.



and there was, a referee had to step in front of ellis to keep him from retaliating....seems sufficient enough, no? but then again Stern wont ever hurt his precious spurs! Guess were lucky they didnt suspend Nash for getting up and Bell for taking an elbow and our whole coaching staff for jumping between the players; god knows it killed stern to give horry a two game suspension as well might as well relinquish that and allow him to play.

what a horrible shame this series has turned into....


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Someone sure is taking this sport way too seriously... Yep, the whole thing is a conspiracy. Stern payed Horry to give Nash a hard foul and then lured Diaw and Amare onto the court with cheezits so he could suspend them! Why? Why else?! BECAUSE HE'S THE DEVIL!


----------



## hi im new

Wombatkilla1 said:


> and there was, a referee had to step in front of ellis to keep him from retaliating....seems sufficient enough, no? but then again Stern wont ever hurt his precious spurs! Guess were lucky they didnt suspend Nash for getting up and Bell for taking an elbow and our whole coaching staff for jumping between the players; god knows it killed stern to give horry a two game suspension as well might as well relinquish that and allow him to play.
> 
> what a horrible shame this series has turned into....


i dont ever recall an ellis on the court. but anyways, the rule does CLEARLY STATE *altercation*! there was no altercation, elson just got up and ran back to the other side of the court. i didnt see him charging at whoever he sat on 6 feet in the air like amare started to charge at the altercation 'pile'. and right before that actually happend, tim duncan jumped up celebrating elsons accomplishment of dunking the ball and making it. he was on the line/court before elson fell down.


----------



## Aylwin

Yep, rules are rules. Horry is a veteran. He knew what he was doing. The Spurs were losing a game they felt they should've won. Horry took one for the team and made sure the Spurs would get the win back. No conspiracies, no planning. The Spurs simply have "smart" players who can act and make decisions on their own. As I've said before, the Spurs are very good at what they do.

I only blame Stu Jackson, Stern and the rest of the NBA powers. They make the rules and they make the decisions. They should control how the game is played and how the players behave. They should use common sense and try to maintain the integrity and spirit of the game. But instead they blindly stick to their rules without any sensibility at all.

Consider this scenario. We send in Pat Burke to rough up Duncan. In fact, why not just punch him straight off? Do you think Duncan would not retaliate? Do you think no one from the Spurs bench would get up onto the court? What would the rules say about this? Pat Burke gets suspended for a long time? That's fine for us. How about the Spurs? What does Duncan get for also throwing a punch? What about any Spurs players who left the bench?

This is what the decision to suspend Amare and Diaw encourages. It encourages teams/players to twist the rules to their advantage. I'm very disappointed in the league right now.


----------



## mediocre man

hi im new said:


> i dont ever recall an ellis on the court. but anyways, the rule does CLEARLY STATE *altercation*! there was no altercation, elson just got up and ran back to the other side of the court. i didnt see him charging at whoever he sat on 6 feet in the air like amare started to charge at the altercation 'pile'. and right before that actually happend, tim duncan jumped up celebrating elsons accomplishment of dunking the ball and making it. he was on the line/court before elson fell down.




There was also no altercation when Amare and Diaw got off the bench.


----------



## hi im new

mediocre man said:


> There was also no altercation when Amare and Diaw got off the bench.


sure buddy


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Aylwin said:


> Yep, rules are rules. Horry is a veteran. He knew what he was doing. The Spurs were losing a game they felt they should've won. Horry took one for the team and made sure the Spurs would get the win back. No conspiracies, no planning. The Spurs simply have "smart" players who can act and make decisions on their own. As I've said before, the Spurs are very good at what they do.
> 
> I only blame Stu Jackson, Stern and the rest of the NBA powers. They make the rules and they make the decisions. They should control how the game is played and how the players behave. They should use common sense and try to maintain the integrity and spirit of the game. But instead they blindly stick to their rules without any sensibility at all.
> 
> Consider this scenario. We send in Pat Burke to rough up Duncan. In fact, why not just punch him straight off? Do you think Duncan would not retaliate? Do you think no one from the Spurs bench would get up onto the court? What would the rules say about this? Pat Burke gets suspended for a long time? That's fine for us. How about the Spurs? What does Duncan get for also throwing a punch? What about any Spurs players who left the bench?
> 
> This is what the decision to suspend Amare and Diaw encourages. It encourages teams/players to twist the rules to their advantage. I'm very disappointed in the league right now.


You think Horry had that planned? Come on now. I know it's hard to believe, but he's only human.

As for the rule itself, as I siad before, I think the intent behind it is good. They want to keep altercations from getting any worse than they have to be. The punishment, however, is unjust. I think something like this should be set to no more than a fine. Unless they actually get into the fight itself, a suspension is unnecessary.


----------



## TheRoc5

If we dont win this game we dont deserve to win the series...game time baby

by the way I was thinking what if pop was like ya im just going to sit bowen and duncan because they need rest lol that would surprise the suns match up wise. im pretty sure we did something like that in 05 in the last game of the regular season.


----------



## TheRoc5

were geting blown out great....if we loose this we loose the series.


----------



## Aylwin

ezealen said:


> You think Horry had that planned? Come on now. I know it's hard to believe, but he's only human.


Read my post again. It says "No conspiracy. No planning." But he knew he was going to body check Nash. On the video, you can see him bracing for it. He probably knew he was getting himself into trouble and possibly start a fight. But that's speculation. And of course he had no idea that his actions would cause such significant suspensions.

Yes, Horry is human and his actions were made out of frustration. But I'm also human and my posts are made out of frustration. My apologies to Spurs fans here who may take offense to any of my posts.

As for the rule, here it is:


> During an altercation, all players not participating in the game must remain in the immediate vicinity of their bench.


Amare and Diaw, did NOT leave the bench DURING the altercation. It was immediately after Nash went down and BEFORE the altercation between Horry and Bell. By the time the altercation started they were being pulled back in. Admittedly, it's a close call. But that means it's not so clear cut as Stu Jackson would have us believe. Duncan also left the bench immediately after Elson went down. Did Duncan know in advance that there would be no altercation? I believe, like Duncan, Amare and Diaw were concerned about their teammate's hard fall. So I think suspending them is a bad decision.

Anyway, I'm over it now. It looks like we have an exciting game on our hands. Win or lose, I'm proud of the Suns.


----------



## Aylwin

Huge 3 by Bowen. That did it for us. Congratulations. It's not over yet though. See you back in San Antonio.


----------



## LineOFire

Aylwin said:


> Huge 3 by Bowen. That did it for us. Congratulations. It's not over yet though. See you back in San Antonio.


Indeed. Phoenix's effort tonight was commendable. I wish the Spurs would have played better earlier so I wouldn't have had all those seizures at the end of the game. The Suns are really a great team so it will be extremely difficult for the Spurs to close them out.

Thank you Aylwin for being sane and rational instead of spreading more conspiracy theory crap. Mature discussion is always welcome here.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

LineOFire said:


> Indeed. Phoenix's effort tonight was commendable. I wish the Spurs would have played better earlier so I wouldn't have had all those seizures at the end of the game. The Suns are really a great team so it will be extremely difficult for the Spurs to close them out.
> 
> Thank you Aylwin for being sane and rational instead of spreading more conspiracy theory crap. Mature discussion is always welcome here.


It's also great to be reassured that there's still some mature suns fans out there. Some of those suns fans (three in particular) are really starting to p me off.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

good game. it was fun... go manu! he was awesome in the 4th quarter. it's like what the suns did to the spurs game 4. man if i was a suns fan, i would be so crushed. hopefully this game doesn't go to game 7, or else i can't watch it! stupid work...


----------



## hi im new

im not gonna lie to u guys. i didnt watch the game until the 4th quarter cuz i cant take it anymore. though i did have the tv on, it was really just in the background lol


----------

